# Jotul 300BV  ( I think) and thermostat Help



## mainemac (Jan 18, 2010)

Staying at a friends ski condo this weekend
Jotul gas stove really cranked the heat: TOO much

75 degrees and climbing 

We crank the thermostat down to 60 as instructed but the fire keeps blazing.
Temps 75-78 
Finally we have to shut the stove off to get relief

Is there a setting I am missing on the stove? 
There is a setting in back on  top with on off manual but I think this is for the blower.
Underneath is pilot light off and on assembly.

Need to leave this for 4 days and dont want it OFF and dont want it all the way ON?

Any help appreciated


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2010)

mainemac said:
			
		

> Staying at a friends ski condo this weekend
> Jotul gas stove really cranked the heat: TOO much
> 
> 75 degrees and climbing
> ...



When you run this unit are you using the on/off/t-stat rocker switch on the top left rear?
There are 2 rockers back there. One for the blower & the other for the burner...
The rocker switch should be in the "thermo" position to use it with the t-stat.
If you are turning the rocker to the "on" position, you are over-riding the t-stat.


----------



## mainemac (Jan 18, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> mainemac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Daksy

Thanks so much: Great info on the rocker switch.
Yes we have itset to the thermo switch.


It worked this am as we turned the stove off last night; and turned tstat to OFF.
This am turned stove to thermo and turned thermostat to 70 and it popped on.

It seems to sense how to turn itself on but again the room temp is 75 and the thermostat is at 70.
It seems not to know how to turn itself off?

Tom


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

Where is the thermostat in relation to the stove?  Does the heat have to travel a good ways to get to the thermostat?  If you adjust the thermostat to shut the stove off at, say, 60, will the stove shut off?

Matt


----------



## mainemac (Jan 18, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Where is the thermostat in relation to the stove?  Does the heat have to travel a good ways to get to the thermostat?  If you adjust the thermostat to shut the stove off at, say, 60, will the stove shut off?
> 
> Matt





Hello Matt

Tstat is about 10 feet from stove

Yes all day yesterday we cranked tstat  DOWN to 60 and stove kept cranking

Thanks


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 18, 2010)

If your friend who owns the condo isn't with you guys I'd let them know.  

I'd start troubleshooting at the thermostat, but DAKSY is a Jotul dealer and has much more experience than I do.  He may be able to point you to a quicker answer.  

Matt


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2010)

Try the rocker switch in the OFF position. 
The T-stat may be incorrectly wired to the unit.
There is a secondary terminal block which is supposed to 
be used for any external switch (t-stat or remote) connections,
but sometimes the installers will run the wiring directly to 
the terminal block on the gas valve, because it's in a more
accessible location.


----------



## mainemac (Jan 18, 2010)

daksy and Matt

Thanks so much
I think my wife figured it out!

Tom


----------

